# my 150 gallon planted tank just over two years now



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

New to plants all easy plant to grow but a bit of a challenge with African cichlids lol lol ....


----------



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice java fern clumps man.

I'm growing mine from rhizomes. So far just a bunch of sprouting fronds.


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks !

Now that i changed from liquid fertilizers to dry fertilizers the plants are really growing nice now.

Your java ferns will grow fast with the right conditions even from just the rhizomes. I love this plant it dose well with the Cichlid that i have in the tank.


----------

